# How to Remove Canon MP600 Printhead



## Lyall7 (May 30, 2010)

I understand that is is relatively easy to remove printhead to be able to manually prime Cyan as deep cleaning 18 times will not clear! - Can anybody describe how to remove please? Not using any cyan ink so assume printhead is blocked! -


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.fixya.com/support/p534444-canon_pixma_mp600_all_in_one_inkjet_prin/manual-20024/page-73#

it looks the same as my 640

in theory you just lift it clear of the lip at the front and then slide it up

mine is a absolute pig of a thing to get in and out


----------

